# Nature's Variety Instinct?



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

So in shopping around for what food I plan on feeding Wesley as he grows, I came across Nature's Variety Instinct. 

Now grated I don't know much about dog foods and kibble, even doing all this research. I'm just looking for a brand with a high recommendation from owners at this point. The breeder I'm getting Wesley from has been feeding him Wellness Supermix, but apparently he or his two brothers aren't eating very well on it. Picky puppies?

With everything I've been looking at I had finally settled on the brand Merrick, due to it's high reviews all around. Now today a friend of mine pointed this brand out to me. In my time 'lurking' here on the forums I had never seen it mentioned, nor had it come up in any of my research (or maybe I'm just that bad at researching!).

So, more knowledgeable members of these forums....

TLDR;

The brand Nature's Variety, their Instinct formulas. Opinions? Heard anything about it?

Link to site: http://www.instinctpetfood.com/
Also to the dogfoodadvisor page, where it gets 5stars: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-variety-instinct-dog-food-dry/

Thanks for opinions!


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Adnamac, I have a 4 year old Bichon who had been on that for 3 years--he came to me on "Verus" dog food. We changed him to Wellness but he did not seem to care for it, some he liked and some not then I found natures Variety. It is a high quality food to my understanding. You can also rotate as I did. My only concern was and the reason why I switched him was he needed to loose a few pounds. I felt this food was part of the problem as it seems high in fat and they did not make a low fat weight loss product. Other than that I liked it and he flourished on it--perhpas a bit to much---I would not hesitate for a second to recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

My dogs are on it and they are doing great! Dynos coat is so shiny, and Scruffy will actually eat it


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Nola was on in for a week this winter when I traveled with her to Virginia (she's usually on home cooked). She did okay on it, as well as she does on any kibble. I noticed she was gassy, but other than that no issues.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Just prior to putting my dogs on raw, I was feeding them NV Instinct (the limited ingredient diets, actually) and they both did extremely well on it. If there's ever a time I can't continue with raw, this is the kibble I'll go back to, for sure.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I've read some places some dont like NV because all they use is "meals" and they arnt low ash meals..... I don't really know though. I think I read that on dog food chat. They said its a lot of glitz and not a lot of quality. I used to feed my cats NV and I don't remember any problems.... They do get all their rabbit from china though. All their other formulas are ok though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Nature's Variety sources their rabbit from China, however this may have changed, I haven't checked recently. Their formulas have somewhat too high of ash for my liking.

I don't think it is a bad food I just think there are better out there for the price. Natures Variety is one of the most expensive foods I've seen around here in my area, Orijen is cheaper.

I would maybe ask the breeder if they suggest any other foods.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

dominka, you are all like chemists and I am not. I do not know about the ash etc. I know the store I purchased from only sells very high quality food, as in they don't sell even Buffalo Blue etc. which most people like very well. I never gave my dog rabbit and when we first started him on NV there was not rabbit as an option I believe that is relatively new to there line of food. I cannot say I would be very surprised if the store I purchased from would ever endorse a product from china--I'm just sayin." That is not to say it did not happen they don't even sell rawhide chews. It is very upscale and I do not know about all the "ash" in food nor what it does or why it is even there. All I can say is my dog did well on it although his bowels were somewhat on the looser side then they are now that I home feed. I would think in my opinion there are some negatives to dispute or discuss on ever single dog food out there---so it seems. This why I choose to home feed. Ash "smash" I know what my boy is getting!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ash is what is left over when something is burned completely and is mostly mineral content. High ash food has more calcium and phosphorus than is healthy. High ash food was likely made from meals containing a lot of bone. Bone is high in a poor quality protein so the protein content of the food may not be quite as good as it looks on paper. It will be fine, all the amino acids will be present in good quantities, just might not be as good as a meal with less bone is all. 

Home cooked food has ash too. Ash free food would be very bad for us! Looking at Max's pretend raw diet a diet that is about 5% ash is right for him. Sassy's kidney diet was much lower in ash as she needed less phosphorus and phosphorus is part of the ash in a food.


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

My dogs get their canned line about a couple times a week (sometimes more, sometimes less).


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The thing about the rabbit from China (someone on my cat forum e-mailed them about it and this is what they said) is that there simply are not enough rabbit farms in the US to provide a stable source of rabbit meat for them. They tried using American rabbit meat suppliers but they had availability issues fairly frequently, and, well, it's pretty annoying when your kibble company runs out of food on a regular basis :/. Whereas, being a small, docile, farmable-in-crowded-areas source of red meat, rabbit is very popular in China and there are plenty of rabbit farms. Nature's Variety claims that they hold their Chinese suppliers to the same standards as the USDA enforces in the US. I suppose it's up to you whether you trust them or not.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

The should come to my home--I live in the woods and there are so many rabbits around here but I would not hurt them. (Although I feel like it sometimes when they eat my flowers!!) No shortage around here. I do not trust the dog food companies in general. They all have flaws here and there. 


Kathy thanks for the explanation of the ash.


----------



## ItalianDogz (May 16, 2013)

Benjismom said:


> The should come to my home--I live in the woods and there are so many rabbits around here but I would not hurt them. (Although I feel like it sometimes when they eat my flowers!!) No shortage around here. I do not trust the dog food companies in general. They all have flaws here and there.
> 
> 
> Kathy thanks for the explanation of the ash.


Rabbit is raised for meat in Italy, France and Spain, but they buy from China because its cheap. GMO feed is used and so are large quantities of antibiotics.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Rabbits die from most antibiotics. . .but maybe not if they're used continually? I have no idea of their rabbit raising practices, just NV's stated reason for using China-sourced rabbit.


----------



## ItalianDogz (May 16, 2013)

I couldn't use Instinct and not to worry. I use a 38% protein food which is over 95% animal protein of total protein and less than 1% fosforo and 1.5% calcium.

This food is way too much of these minerals and shouldn't be used for long time feeding.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Italiandogz, Are you saying that NV should not be used for long time feeding due to high minerals?


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Benjismom said:


> Italiandogz, Are you saying that NV should not be used for long time feeding due to high minerals?


Yes thats what most the comments Ive seen have been. Because of the high ash its not good to feed long term... Low ash foods are like Fromm, Annamaet, and Dr. Tims.... Dr. Tims Im interested in. Its such a good price and its not full of plant protein boosters. Over 85 percent of the protein is coming from low ash MEAT. Now how many dog food companies can say that?? Probably not a lot....


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

I was just on there site, (NV) and did some research. Yes they do get there Rabbit from China--hmmm. Well I don't feed that anymore and I never did feed Rabbit--What do you all think of Solid Gold is that high ash? When we go on vacation I might need to add some dry kibble to my Bichons diet. Also why did foodadvisor give NV 5 *s. Also the Bichon club of american had NV on there list of recommended foods. I just followed that a long time ago. I am glad I am not feeding my boy any of this anymore.


----------



## ItalianDogz (May 16, 2013)

Zilla said:


> Yes thats what most the comments Ive seen have been. Because of the high ash its not good to feed long term... Low ash foods are like Fromm, Annamaet, and Dr. Tims.... Dr. Tims Im interested in. Its such a good price and its not full of plant protein boosters. Over 85 percent of the protein is coming from low ash MEAT. Now how many dog food companies can say that?? Probably not a lot....


When Dr. Tim's was mentioned before I looked close and that food is for sale in Italy north of me. If that is the case that food is certified by EU. I think the meat content of the total is higher than 85% for three of the formulas. Fromm is low ash from all the vegetable gluten not meat.

I wouldn't feed NV to any dog, mine or my enemy, too high in cal/fosf. Kidney disease is not known until 75% of kidney function is lost. You can tell that food is made from cheap ingredients.

Look at Farmina N&D Chicken 38% protein and Farmina Low Grain Chicken 30% protein, total ash of 7.8% and 6.8% both fosf below 1%. Even Farmina 42% protein Chicken has cal/fosf of 1.5%/1%, very low for the protein. No legumes or vegetable gluten either, all meat protein.

Mineral content over time can cause kidney damage, stones, bad skin and coat


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

This food is not available here in the U.S.(Famina) I would be afraid of my little guy as small as he is, eating a diet to rich in Minerals. I often wonder when I hear of a dog at a young age dying if the food was not a problem. Especially cancer. So u are saying Dr. Tim, or Fromm is low ash? I will check into these. BTW I was in Italy once. I loved it there!!!! You are lucky to live in such a gorgeous country. My dream is to return one day. Chao!


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Benjismom said:


> This food is not available here in the U.S.(Famina) I would be afraid of my little guy as small as he is, eating a diet to rich in Minerals. I often wonder when I hear of a dog at a young age dying if the food was not a problem. Especially cancer. So u are saying Dr. Tim, or Fromm is low ash? I will check into these. BTW I was in Italy once. I loved it there!!!! You are lucky to live in such a gorgeous country. My dream is to return one day. Chao!


If you read some reviews on Dr Tims it seems like his foods are really top of the line despite everything we've thought to be good aka EVO.... Its only 29.99 for Dr Tims Kinesis Grain free so its super affordable. Dr Tim is a vet who seems pretty nice and honest about the quality he puts into his foods. I guess hes into sled dog racing so a lot of sled dog teams use it. I believe his teams have won the Iditorod multiple times too so thats kinda cool... 

I wish Farmina was available here in the U.S....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, the ingredients of Dr Tim's don't look terribly impressive. Good but nothing special. What's the dealio? How are we defining quality? Ash levels? Sourcing?


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

As I stated several posts ago, I would find it hard pressed to mention any dog food that does not invoke negative comments but I am not sure based on what all the time? China a good reason, but yes Willowy, it is ash and mineral content which can cause kidney issues so I am being told wihich was in relation to the original posters question pertaining to Natures Variety.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Honestly, the ingredients of Dr Tim's don't look terribly impressive. Good but nothing special. What's the dealio? How are we defining quality? Ash levels? Sourcing?


All of it. Who makes it, sourcing, ash, how its made.... everything... BUT... He states over 85 percent of the protein in his foods are coming from actual MEAT... Now how many foods laced with peas and potatoes can actually say something like that? None... They dont say anything like that... (probably because they cant).. Thats why. The figures are somewhere I just have to find them again... It might be over 90 percent protein coming from the meat because I know his cat formula is 94 percent. I cant remember the numbers for the dogs but I know its not under 85. People speak of him as an outstanding veterinarian and that is his motive for making his food GOOD and his love for competitive racing also.. The other thing is his food is allowed to be sold in Europe.... European standards are SO MUCH higher than ours.... I dont know of any other food thats considered "premium" here that is allowed to be sold in Europe also.... Ive read comments about how someone was feeding Orijen and now shes feeding a lot LESS with the Dr Tims.... Multiple talked about how theyve seen better coats on Dr Tims than with Orijen too.... All things considered for the price... It seems its defiantly worth a shot. Trust me I was skeptical too when I first looked at the ingredients.... But after I read into it... it seems outstanding. When I acquire a dog again it will defiantly be on my list. Im also ordering a bag for back up for my cats too.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I see that I'm late to the thread and, to be honest, I have not read past the first post. That being said, I feed NV: Instinct kibble to my dogs and have been doing so for well over a year now. I switch up proteins with every bag as well. I adore how well my dogs do on this food. Their coats are gorgeous and they are in perfect health (as far as I and the vet is aware). When I visit my parents in the city I get them the raw patties and what not as a treat and the love that stuff as well. 

So yes, I'm a fan and I recommend it.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your replies! Boy does it seem like I opened a can of worms with my curiosity on the product. I admit to being a bit confused about the ash and mineral bit. I understand that to much can be harmful...I definitely do not want to unintentionally harm Wesley with something that I think is good for him!

As far as the ash and mineral business goes, what do you suggest as a good %? Or at least a semi-acceptable one? To judge the ash content, what exactly should I be looking for (apparently calcium and phosphorous, but what, if anything, else?)

Learning quite a bit with this, so again thank you all for your informative responses!


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Adnamac said:


> Thank you to everyone for your replies! Boy does it seem like I opened a can of worms with my curiosity on the product. I admit to being a bit confused about the ash and mineral bit. I understand that to much can be harmful...I definitely do not want to unintentionally harm Wesley with something that I think is good for him!
> 
> As far as the ash and mineral business goes, what do you suggest as a good %? Or at least a semi-acceptable one? To judge the ash content, what exactly should I be looking for (apparently calcium and phosphorous, but what, if anything, else?)
> 
> Learning quite a bit with this, so again thank you all for your informative responses!


If the company doesn't list ash on the bag or the website then email them and ask. I believe anything 7 and under is good... Dr Tim's Kinesis Grain Free is 6.9% max. Regular Kinesis is 5.8%.... Pursuit is 6.5%.... Momentum is 6%.... 

Basically if they don't list the ash on their website it's probably high.... Dr Tims and Fromm lists theirs.... (Because its low) lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Adnamac, I am sure you probably feel totally overwhelmed but do not feel as thought you opened up a can of worms. This is how we learn, and educate ourselves (me mostly) as I am not aware of the ash etc. That being said, I went yesterday to a different local private pet store and they gave me samples of FRomm, and annamaet. I would look at www.annamaet.com it is locally made (PA.) and on the bag it said "low ash." This is another one I would look at and they highly recommended. I tried my little guy on a few teaspoons this a.m. in addition to his egg. Check out there web.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

It's so easy to become overwhelmed.. everyone has a "reason" why each food is good or bad. Really, the most important thing is how your dog does on the food. That's it.

Orijen and Acana are known to be good foods, but neither of my dogs did outstanding on those foods. On NV, they truly seemed to thrive. So my best advice is to narrow it down to a couple of good foods, don't get too caught up in the numbers, and then just pick one and see how your pup does.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

It is about what your dog does well on.... But like someone else said you don't really see the effects of to much ash until its way to late to take it back.... I never knew about ash contents until recently either. Im just super careful about what I feed my pets and ash is just another way the pet food industry is corrupt lol I've heard people talk about Annamaet too but the price is a lot higher than Dr Tims I think... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Zilla yes that is the issue one does not know the effects until it maybe to late. I do not see Dr. Tims in my area and I want a food that I can walk into a store and purchase easily enough w/o having to order so it works for me. I live outside the Philly area and it is local and also distributed in Europe so it must be very good. I like easy to obtain products. I have one small dog, a Bichon so we don't use a lot of food and I will continue to home cook and mix some kibble in--we will be gong away in July and I want to make it easier to my sitter in terms of feeding.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Benjismom said:


> Zilla yes that is the issue one does not know the effects until it maybe to late. I do not see Dr. Tims in my area and I want a food that I can walk into a store and purchase easily enough w/o having to order so it works for me. I live outside the Philly area and it is local and also distributed in Europe so it must be very good. I like easy to obtain products. I have one small dog, a Bichon so we don't use a lot of food and I will continue to home cook and mix some kibble in--we will be gong away in July and I want to make it easier to my sitter in terms of feeding.


I feel like there is a distributor for it on the east coast some where.... You might have to ask a local store to order it for you... The only one Ive ever seen in store out here is Fromm.... That's the bad part.. These three brands arnt to popular... People that get them usually order online. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Usually local stores will order for you. I know mine will order anything for anyone. And perhaps if you explain why you want it maybe they will start carrying it?? You never know


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Zilla yes someplace in Pa does have Dr. Tim/The doggy boutique has Fromm and Annamaet-I do not like to order on line--Dr. Tim also does not have a low fat choice for my dog which is what I want.Also after factoring in S&H it is not any cheaper then walking into a store and purchasing. I will see how he does on Annamaet grain free low fat. He was on low fat wellness for one week before he started vomiting. Change is hard sometimes for the little guys!


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Not a fan of Nature's Variety. I don't think the quality matches up to the price tag on those foods. 

I've used Dr. Tim's, the grain inclusive...and was very impressed. I'm currently feeding Annamaet Aqualuk to my french bulldog and the Annamaet Encore to my hound mix. Both are doing amazing.


----------

